# Certified copies of passports - in colour?



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

This might sound like a silly question but do the certified copies of passports for the statutory declarations have to be in colour?

Most of the ones we have collected from friends and family are, but a couple are not and I was just frantically searching the web to verify that wasn't going to be an issue...
As far as I can tell this isn't actually specified anywhere?

(note: the passport copies have been certified by a UK solicitor)

We are getting so close to finalising our application and little things like that are doing my head in...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

They dont have to be colored. B&W works equally fine.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, tara's right! If they're certified, no need for them to be in color.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

Great! Thanks all.

And breathe....


----------

